# Recommend a bean please?



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I've just enjoyed my first aeropress experience. Followed the guide at

http://stumptowncoffee.com/brew-guides/aeropress/

I'm very much a grasshopper when it comes to proper coffee brewing... About to order my first grinder (looking at a porlex), and using lavazza preground from tesco!!! (sorry!!).

I have a delonghi eco310 that gives me decent espresso (to my untrained tastebuds!!)

Can anyone point me to a good bean for the delonghi and aeropress that would suit being hand ground? I'm finding it hard to describe the type of coffee I enjoy, but words that come to mind are: caramel, smooth, blackberry, spicy. I like a good dark spicy red wine and go for similarly deep tasting coffee - does that help!?









I'm off to Paris for a week in a few days. If I survive Disney, are there any decent French beans that would be worth picking up from the supermarket??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are a number of good coffeeshops in Paris now, most roasting their own or using Has Bean.

If you have time head to Coutume Café - they roast their own beans, have a great bean selection, and when we visited had a good food selection also


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Belleville are the Parisian equivalent of square mile and supply a lot of the trendy cafes.


----------

